# Puppy Biting!! Scared to Correct for Schutzhund



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

I have a 15 week old puppy and I really want to do schutzhund with her, but she is extremely mouthy. Anytime I try to train with her at all or play or even take her on a walk she constantly bites my leg, feet, arms etc. I've talked to several people they said replace my arm or leg with a toy and corrections will hurt her drive and you should not correct her until shes around 1 year old but when I give her a toy she chews on it a little bit but then drops it then she continues on chewing me.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just keep redirecting like your doing. It is a pain but the mouthy phase will end soon. You can tell the puppy No then give her something to chew on and praise her. 

As for drive, you can do things to help build drive such as a flirt pole and playing tug. I found those also gave my puppy a fun outlet to bite and play. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't do SchH but what you describe is totally normal puppy behavior. Rumi was like your pup. Even though she preferred chewing on me, I kept redirecting, redirecting, redirecting at least a million times. Frustrating I know but hang in there. The flirt pole also worked wonders in working off some of that puppy energy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you in a club yet? I would have the trainer or other club members show you how to engage your pup and redirect. Right now teething is going on, so tug should be put on hold. What toys are you using? I would keep some of the higher value ones back for training only.
If your pup is doing this out of frustration then doing some tracking first before the obedience or walks may help. 
Are you doing any scentbox's?
When pups are very young, searching for a meal and doing the scentbox's will help work that mind which is just as important as physical exercise.
And showing pup that inappropriate mouthing/biting on you should not deter pup from excelling in the sport. Deep calm bites and not thrashing is more important to shape at this age. Get that flirtpole and tie a burlap rag on the end, make sure pup counters so the rag is deep in her mouth before she wins it, then let her prance around in a circle while you hold her leash. You can then cradle her and softly stroke her while she holds it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Why not correct her for biting you?????? I stop all my puppies from biting me at around 10 weeks old....if they have the drive to do the work, you stopping them from biting YOU will not affect it.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I am going to keep up with what I'm doing and join a club very very soon!


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Why not correct her for biting you?????? I stop all my puppies from biting me at around 10 weeks old....if they have the drive to do the work, you stopping them from biting YOU will not affect it.


Im happy to read this! I may do bite work with mine but know that I am not going to tolerate her biting me when shes little. Hoping to raise her with the common sense Ive used on the labs for years.


----------

